# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Ok, who wants one?

## MedusasOwl

It's so cute!!  Although I get the distinct feeling that it's a tad on the destructive side and may need some rather impressive enclosure when it gets older. Maybe it's a super dwarf?   :Wink:   Also, God knows what you'll need to feed it and the sulfer smell will take some getting used to... but still!   :Razz:

----------


## SatanicIntention

Sheree, I would honestly die if if that was real. Dragons are adorable regardless, so miniaturized would just kill me with cuteness.

----------


## LadyOhh

Heck, there are all these people on the forums growing up internet dragons.... :Razz: 

I would totally get like... 25 if they were real though. Those things are awesome...

----------


## Spaniard

I would absoultely love one! I've had an obsession with dragons my entire life; I'm still waiting for Paolini to release the sequel to "Elder". Great picture  :Smile:

----------


## Beardedragon

" Hey, how many dragons do you have?"
" Bearded dragons or my fire breathing ones?" :Very Happy: 

I don't care if i had to get one illegally i would have to have one!

----------


## LadyOhh

> I'm still waiting for Paolini to release the sequel to "Elder".


ME TOO!!!!!!!
 :Please:

----------


## Spaniard

> ME TOO!!!!!!!


I got into that series after the first two were already written.  I chewed through them so quickly it was actually upsetting when I was done an had no book to move on too.

----------


## LadyOhh

> I got into that series after the first two were already written.  I chewed through them so quickly it was actually upsetting when I was done an had no book to move on too.


I know... Fully dissapointing how unsatisfying the ends of the books were. I NEED SATISFACTION.

----------


## Beardedragon

I was thinking of the books too! The movie was not that good though, they left way to much stuff out :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Spaniard

Me too; gotta give it up to the kid though, he knows how to write and keep you wanting more.  We'll have to have some book talk when it comes out  :Smile:

----------


## Spaniard

> I was thinking of the books too! The movie was not that good though, they left way to much stuff out


I agree; the movie was a complete let down after reading the books.  Good special effects but the storyline suffered.

----------


## lillyorchid

I wish they were real!!!! I'd own one in a heart beat!

----------


## Beardedragon

The books were great! Its the movies that i thought left to much stuff out. There is one thing that i noticed, at the beginning of both books it starts off harder to read, and then slows down a bit, kinda like he was trying to impress someone to much and then stoped.

----------


## Spaniard

> The books were great! Its the movies that i thought left to much stuff out. There is one thing that i noticed, at the beginning of both books it starts off harder to read, and then slows down a bit, kinda like he was trying to impress someone to much and then stoped.


I didn't notice...I was too busy reading the next chapter...and the next, and the next, and the...you get the point  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Laooda

> It's so cute!!  Although I get the distinct feeling that it's a tad on the destructive side and may need some rather impressive enclosure when it gets older. Maybe it's a super dwarf?    Also, God knows what you'll need to feed it and the sulfer smell will take some getting used to... but still!


MEEEE!!!!!   I WANT!!!!!    :Please: 

Actually... put me down for 3... so they don't get lonely!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Ill take one, but i think i want something a tad bigger... to take place of my guard dog  :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

OMFRIGGINGOD!!!!   I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!!  I am so obssessed with dragons.  Where did you find that pic?

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> I am so obssessed with dragons.


Like we couldn't tell by your name  :Smile:

----------


## BastianUSA

man i love dragons(even have a tattoo with one)
I would do freaky stuff for something like that.

----------


## Aonaen

That is so COOL!!  :Surprised:  :Bowdown:

----------


## MedusasOwl

> OMFRIGGINGOD!!!!   I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!!  I am so obssessed with dragons.  Where did you find that pic?


Hehe, I knew the little dude would be popular.  ^_^  There's a guy on my Livejournal flist that posts weird random pics all the time with no explanation that he finds all over the web.  When I saw this one, I knew I had to share it over here!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BrucenBruce

Oh, wow!

I've wanted one of those since I started reading Anne McCaffery!

Paolini's book was fun too, though I haven't read "Eldest" yet.

~Bruce

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I want two!!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

> Like we couldn't tell by your name


 :Very Happy:   thats all I have to say  :ROFL:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> thats all I have to say



What can i say, I pay close attention  :Reading: 
 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MedusasOwl

I imagine the little quill tendril things raise up when it tilt's it's head at you and blinks in curiosity.  Also, it purrs.

 :Aww:   :Devilish:

----------


## spix14

HOLYCRAP that is awesome. I would sell my car and ride a bike everywhere to get one. 

Seriously.

*sigh* We can dream, can't we?

AND btw, for all you dragony readers out there, anyone read the Temeraire series by Naomi Novik? I'm a dragon fanatic too and it is one of the best dragon series I've ever read.

----------


## firebellied

> Hehe, I knew the little dude would be popular.  ^_^  There's a guy on my Livejournal flist that posts weird random pics all the time with no explanation that he finds all over the web.  When I saw this one, I knew I had to share it over here!


Hey guys!

That piccie came from a site called "worth1000", it's a photoshop site, where all us sad designers compete for bragging rights with our weird & wacky creations!!!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Caskin

> AND btw, for all you dragony readers out there, anyone read the Temeraire series by Naomi Novik? I'm a dragon fanatic too and it is one of the best dragon series I've ever read.


(first post, yey!)
The Temeraire series is brilliant! They are such fun to read, I would recommend them to everyone. I so can't wait for the movies. XD

That's some really good photo-maniping, kudos to whoever made it.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

OK, this is so unfair.  It's one thing to drool over a lavender albino ball python, but at least it's REAL!  Now I have to dream of a pet I can never have, even if Bill Gates offers to pay for it for me!!!  AAAAGGGGGHHHH!!!!   :ROFL: 

Seriously, though, that is SO cute!  I want one, too!

----------


## Montessa Python

Haven't any of you read the Jane Yolen series called the "Pit Dragon" trilogy?
Hearts Blood.. w/ Jakken??
OMG fun fun and unique too!

Carol

----------


## spix14

> (first post, yey!)
> The Temeraire series is brilliant! They are such fun to read, I would recommend them to everyone. I so can't wait for the movies. XD
> 
> That's some really good photo-maniping, kudos to whoever made it.


I am totally thrilled about the movies too, they just better not mess them up...I hear Peter Jackson may be directing them, which makes me giddy, he did a fantastic job with Lord of the Rings.

BTW, the next book comes out in July...can't wait!

----------


## spix14

> Haven't any of you read the Jane Yolen series called the "Pit Dragon" trilogy?
> Hearts Blood.. w/ Jakken??
> OMG fun fun and unique too!
> 
> Carol


I read those back in high school...I need to take a trip to the library to re-read them. Great series from what I can recall.

----------


## vander92857

I`ll take one simply because I believe in Dragons. But then I am old enough to have actually SEEN them :Wink: !!!!

----------


## vander92857

> It's so cute!!  Although I get the distinct feeling that it's a tad on the destructive side and may need some rather impressive enclosure when it gets older. Maybe it's a super dwarf?    Also, God knows what you'll need to feed it and the sulfer smell will take some getting used to... but still!


Oh, come now..."What to FEED IT"??!! Why, miniature virgin madens, silly!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pythontricker

That would be so cool, but so hard to take care of, especially when it gets full grown and 100 ft long. Haha. But what would you feed it when it grows up? Elephants? Hippos? :sploosh:

----------


## ladywhipple02

Kinda puts me in mind of a fire-lizard! Lol, feed it thread! 

A shout out to Anne McCaffrey---I've read every novel on Pern, probably twice  :Smile:  The Temeraire Series is awesome, and I hear that Peter Jackson has the movies rights to it, and is in the process of writing it now. Can you imagine what he'll do with that??? SO hope it goes through!

Loved the Dragonlance novels, as well as Paolini's Eragon and Eldest. 

Anyone ever read Mercedes Lackey's Dragon Jousters? Or her works with Andre Norton, The Halfblood Chronicles? Also recommend the Dragon Quartet books by Marjorie Kellogg. Or any of the Dragon Star or Dragon Prince books by Melanie Rawn. Dragon's In the Stars or Dragon Rigger by Jeffrey Carver are very different dragon books---more science fiction, but mixed cleverly with fantasy---and very cool. The Dragonvarld Trilogy by Margaret Weis is great too. 

LOL... I read EVERY title about dragons I can get my hands on... and I read A LOT. I've loved them ever since before I can remember. I definitely believe dragons were real at one point... just too many cultures with stories about them, cultures that evolved almost completely separate from one another.

Did anyone else see that Discovery special on Dragons, where they supposedly dug up the dragon carcass in Romania? That was sooooo cool!



Also, does anyone else think that the best dragon movie ever was Dragonheart??? The effects are the best yet to date, and the movie's getting up there in age... but I still can't get enough of it. (BTW, the film in book is very good, as well, lol).


EDIT: Another series you HAVE to read if you like dragons: The Age of Fire series by E.E. Knight. Some of the best stuff on dragons... they're written from the veiwpoint of dragons, which is definitely nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## FL0OD

i would have to have one that my name means dragon in german  :Very Happy:

----------


## spix14

> Kinda puts me in mind of a fire-lizard! Lol, feed it thread! 
> 
> A shout out to Anne McCaffrey---I've read every novel on Pern, probably twice  The Temeraire Series is awesome, and I hear that Peter Jackson has the movies rights to it, and is in the process of writing it now. Can you imagine what he'll do with that??? SO hope it goes through!
> 
> Loved the Dragonlance novels, as well as Paolini's Eragon and Eldest. 
> 
> Anyone ever read Mercedes Lackey's Dragon Jousters? Or her works with Andre Norton, The Halfblood Chronicles? Also recommend the Dragon Quartet books by Marjorie Kellogg. Or any of the Dragon Star or Dragon Prince books by Melanie Rawn. Dragon's In the Stars or Dragon Rigger by Jeffrey Carver are very different dragon books---more science fiction, but mixed cleverly with fantasy---and very cool. The Dragonvarld Trilogy by Margaret Weis is great too. 
> 
> LOL... I read EVERY title about dragons I can get my hands on... and I read A LOT. I've loved them ever since before I can remember. I definitely believe dragons were real at one point... just too many cultures with stories about them, cultures that evolved almost completely separate from one another.
> ...


Woman, you're my new best friend. 

I have also read all the pern books...anne mccaffery was my introduction to dragons in a sense, I must say a thank you to that long ago librarian who recommended I read them...also read Eragon (bleh to the movie, however) most of the Dragonlance books, the Dragon Jousters Series, and I'm reading the Dragon Quartet right now.

I TOTALLY saw that dragon special on Discovery and it ROCKED.

And as for Dragonheart...still in my top 5 favorite movies to this day. Did you cry? I totally did. And yes I have the book as well.

Looks like you have impeccable taste, so I think I'm off to Barnes and Noble to look for those Age of Fire books.  :Very Happy: 

Have you read the Dragon Knight series by Gorden R. ****son?

----------


## icygirl

> 


When I first saw that, the first thing I thought was, COOL!

The second thing I thought was bat wings, cigarette smoke, and maybe the edited head of an iguana. What do you all think this was p-shopped from? It's definitely a neat image.

You are all talking about that Eragon series, right? Can't say I've read it or seen the movie, but maybe I will have to now?  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

wOW, how did this post get over 20,000 views?

----------


## snakelady

> Oh, wow!
> 
> I've wanted one of those since I started reading Anne McCaffery!


Yea, same here. And I would want one big enough to ride! 
 :Long tongue:  :Long tongue: 
The little ones are sweet too!

----------


## snakelady

> Kinda puts me in mind of a fire-lizard! Lol, feed it thread! 
> 
> A shout out to Anne McCaffrey---I've read every novel on Pern, probably twice  The Temeraire Series is awesome, and I hear that Peter Jackson has the movies rights to it, and is in the process of writing it now. Can you imagine what he'll do with that??? SO hope it goes through!
> 
> Loved the Dragonlance novels, as well as Paolini's Eragon and Eldest. 
> 
> Anyone ever read Mercedes Lackey's Dragon Jousters? Or her works with Andre Norton, The Halfblood Chronicles? Also recommend the Dragon Quartet books by Marjorie Kellogg. Or any of the Dragon Star or Dragon Prince books by Melanie Rawn. Dragon's In the Stars or Dragon Rigger by Jeffrey Carver are very different dragon books---more science fiction, but mixed cleverly with fantasy---and very cool. The Dragonvarld Trilogy by Margaret Weis is great too. 
> 
> LOL... I read EVERY title about dragons I can get my hands on... and I read A LOT. I've loved them ever since before I can remember. I definitely believe dragons were real at one point... just too many cultures with stories about them, cultures that evolved almost completely separate from one another.
> ...


Anybody read the Joanne Bertin books The Last Dragonlord or Dragon and the Pheonix? I haven't read them in years but I liked them when I did read them. Read most the ones you mentioned. Love dragons! I even started writing a dragon novel...that I never finished.  :Embarassed: 
oh well, maybe later.  :Smile:

----------


## spix14

> Anybody read the Joanne Bertin books The Last Dragonlord or Dragon and the Pheonix? I haven't read them in years but I liked them when I did read them. Read most the ones you mentioned. Love dragons! I even started writing a dragon novel...that I never finished. 
> oh well, maybe later.


Yep, read those too. Anyone read Song in the Silence, The Lesser Kindred, and Redeeming the Lost by Elizabeth Kerner? Awesome series as well about a woman who finds her soulmate...but he happens to be a dragon.

----------


## sweety314

Sheree,

I'll take four, and add them to our dragon collection. I have crystal, paintings, pictures, books, all of the Perns, and they'd join the family.  :Very Happy:   And Gareth, my tattoo dragon.

How cuuuuuuuuuuuuute! I'll take him NOW!

----------


## sweety314

> HOLYCRAP that is awesome. I would sell my car and ride a bike everywhere to get one. 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> *sigh* We can dream, can't we?
> 
> AND btw, for all you dragony readers out there, anyone read the Temeraire series by Naomi Novik? I'm a dragon fanatic too and it is one of the best dragon series I've ever read.


Read the first introducing Temeraire, but haven't had the chance to read the 2nd or 3rd, yet. But they're definitely a fun perspective, that dragons are a normal part of our actual world.  :Smile:

----------

